# Wind noise



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I know there was one issue a while back with the window seals in certain areas, but the complaints came from the rear edge of the doors, not around the windows and windshield. 

This may just be the way the car is designed, or it may have been a particularly windy day. Have you had a chance to drive a different Cruze to see if it makes the same noise?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

sounds like it was just windy outside.
check to see if you hear the noise on different days


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a close look at the seals around the top of your windows where they slide into the door frame. I've seen stuff get stuck in there and lead to wind noise because the window wasn't closing completely. Also, take a look around here for side view mirror mount issues. If I remember correctly, there was a member who had to have his side mirrors remounted because they weren't mounted quite right leading to wind noise. One final place to look at the outside edges of the windshield. Is the rubber cover over the windshield edge smooth all the way around? This can be yet another source of wind noise on the highway.


----------



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

The wind noise is still there even on non windy days. No I have not driven another cruze to compare. Good idea might go to the dealer and do so. I will the seals and ruber cover. Thanks for the responces all.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

this is a very quite car in the cabin while going down the road. if it sounds drafty then something isnt right.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I got mine today, and it also has this issue. Sounds like the window is rolled down a little when going 55+


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rbk_3 said:


> I got mine today, and it also has this issue. Sounds like the window is rolled down a little when going 55+


Check the weather trim on the leading edge of the rear door on the side of the car you are hearing the wind noise. It seems the most common cause of wind noise in the 2012 and 2013 Cruzen is loose weather stripping. You don't have to open the rear door to get to this weather strip.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

That piece of rubber trim that obermd mentions comes off constantly on my Cruze. It does cause wind noise if it isn't perfectly fitted to the side of the rear window. Give that a look for sure. I am considering glueing it in place on my car because it is coming undone all the time.


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine gets wind noise that sounds like a window is cracked open just slightly....but it sounds like it's coming from the windshield/dash area......and it ONLY does it on hot humid days (90+ degrees) when travelling over 60 mph. At cooler outdoor temps the car is quiet at all speeds.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yates said:


> That piece of rubber trim that obermd mentions comes off constantly on my Cruze. It does cause wind noise if it isn't perfectly fitted to the side of the rear window. Give that a look for sure. I am considering glueing it in place on my car because it is coming undone all the time.


I keep a list of issues with my car and take it to the dealership with me on my next trip for any reason. I'm having my weatherstrip replaced while the HVAC ducting is being replaced.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I asked my dealer to check for any TSB about wind noise at the top of the door on my 2011 but they said there were none. I've added a little soft foam on the car where the door weatherstripping seats when the door is closed but it didn't do much. My rubber trim at the rear of the door opening is OK. I added a little soft foam on the door where the trim rubber seats but it didn't do much either.

I've run the HVAC fan on high in fresh air mode and I feel air escaping near the rear of the door by the suspicious piece of rubber trim but it doesn't look like that rubber is meant to be a air-proof seal so I don't know what to think. I hope somebody solves this.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

obermd said:


> Check the weather trim on the leading edge of the rear door on the side of the car you are hearing the wind noise. It seems the most common cause of wind noise in the 2012 and 2013 Cruzen is loose weather stripping. You don't have to open the rear door to get to this weather strip.


Thanks for the advice, I will check it out tomorrow. I am pretty sure it the noise is coming from the driver door, but my ear may very well be playing tricks on me. 

I want to love this car so much, but so far in my 3 days of owning it I;

Had the engine light come on-got it fixed
This wind noise
My ipod disconnects anytime I try to switch my music to a new artist.

My brother is a John Deere mechanic and has always been great with fixing up stuff so if worse comes to worse he can solve this.

He made turned his auto F150 into a 5 speed manual so he should be able to solve a little wind noise


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I haven't had a chance to drive it yet at highway speeds, but both rear doors had the stripping very loose. I really hope that was the issue These pieces would be pretty easy to glue down.

Thanks again for the suggestion. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## blueflippy (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, on the wind noise from top of the driver's door, 2013 LT. And, correct on the dealer technician's hearing disability. They will only try to fix it once rain starts pouring in. If you bought the Cruze new, have them check it out now and send you home without accomplishing anything. The visit will create a written record for "down the road" when it becomes excessive and your warranty is "gone with the wind". (I just had to say it.) I've had many Chevy's over the years and this is how I handle problems occurring under warranty, but no techie can see or hear anything.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I got my car back yesterday it said they applied a weatherstrip adhesive to the loose strip on my door. I wonder how many of these just didn't get this adhesive.


----------



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

The wind noise i have is coming from the front wind shield. Because when my wife sits on the passenger side she says she can hear excessive wind noise. I will check the doors & the other suggestions. I will also be taking the car into the dealership next week sometime. I'm with u rbk3, I also what to like this car but issues like these really get to me.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Didn't fix my issue. 

I am beginning to think in might be the mirror, but wasn't that resolved on the 2012 models?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

I forgot who it was, but someone wind noise coming from the windshield and it ended up being the weather stripping at the top of the front wind shield. Only happens on warm days too.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mine happens all the time, and defiantly is coming from the side. 
Are any of your cars pretty much wind noise free?

edit- searching the issue, it seems to pop up in many reviews, so perhaps it is just how things are


"Inside, the cabin is reasonably quiet, lest for wind noise that crops up above the driver's door at 
freeway speeds. Even Ken Elkinson's new ambient "Music for Commuting" collection couldn't 
tame the gush of noise that crept in around the A-pillar."

"Road noise is reduced to our ears, but the A-pillars still dish up a lot of wind noise, hurting refinement"

"With these wheels the ride is on the firm side but it is not uncomfortable and road noise is pretty good, even on the really coarse-chip roads we encountered in Tasmania. Unfortunately, there is still a noticeable amount of wind noise from the mirrors and A-pillar once the car gets up around 100km."

"[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]The cabin is quiet overall, which made a couple of sounds stand out: There's some wind noise along the B-pillars when you hit and exceed 60 mph; this might actually be from the side mirrors, but I really heard it right next to my head when driving." 

"[/FONT]We noticed a bit of wind noise at highway speeds, but it was neither annoyingly high-pitched, nor something that would be bothersome on long trips."


----------



## Canadian Cruze Driver (Apr 21, 2013)

Bought a brand-new 2013 Cruze. It has excessive wind noise at the driver's side front door that becomes obvious at speeds around 50-60 Km/h. Have been to the dealer twice. First time they adjusted the back door (thanks, but I reported a preblem with the front door). Second time they applied some emulsion to the front door's weather stripping. Neither visit solved the problem. Tried the towel test (suggested elsewhere on this forum) on a quiet, windless evening. There definitely is a difference. Without the towel, it sounds as if the door is slighlty ajar or the window isn't entirely closed. Biggest challenge seems to be to get the dealer to fix this. I'll have to go back a third time (and hopefully not a fourth time).


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have noticed mine is fine as long as there is not a cross wind blowing from passenger side to drivers side. It doesn't bug me as bad as when I forst got the car, but it still is annoying. The dealer said they couldn't duplicate the problem when I took it in to get my shifter vibrating fixed, but then I noticed my odometer went up 1km so they obviously didn't drive it.

Thinking of putting some sort of cocking between the door and weather stripping to see if it helps


----------

